# Something I wrote for english a while back



## DiamondsMyLady (Jan 14, 2011)

Really?!?! Nobody has anything to say about this?


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well it's pretty good. 

I like how you based on back then and now. But realisticly I don't think horses long for freedom


----------



## DiamondsMyLady (Jan 14, 2011)

Katesrider011 said:


> Well it's pretty good.
> 
> I like how you based on back then and now. But realisticly* I don't think horses long for freedom*


Why do you say that? I think that it's quite possible for them to long freedom. If they have the intelligence to know that during that canter, if on the left lead, and the rider switches weight to the right seat bone, the horse should switch lead, they, I think at least, they are intelligent to wish for freedom. Maybe not all of the want it. But regardless- it was more about how riders could be cruel with spurs back in the day, and the horse wanted grass more so than freedom. If you think about it, though (realistically), if the horse likes to speed up to get to the barn, if drag their feet when they leave, could they also not want to be free? I mean, those are signs of: Wanting to get back to their stall, or not wanting to leave it. Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

DiamondsMyLady said:


> I mean, those are signs of: Wanting to get back to their stall, or not wanting to leave it.


We call that being barn sour.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Horse's have great memory (where their intelligence to know to do a canter comes from). Maybe way back in the dark ages when horse's were first captured to be ridden they might have remembered what freedom was like. Now a day's they don't know what being wild and free is like, they don't know what it is cause they haven't experienced it, and besides they'd live a much better life in captivity than in the wild. A horse has the freedom to do what it pleases while it's not being ridden while it's in it's paddock that you provide for it. 

I believe it's a proven fact that animals don't look into the future near as far as humans can, therefore, they won't be looking into the future about being free. It's my personal belief that they don't care where they are so long as they are getting attention, food, and some shelter. 

I liked the poem, though.


----------



## DiamondsMyLady (Jan 14, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> We call that being barn sour.


Not exactly. If a horse bolts into the barn, or rears because you're holding him back with all your might, then yes. But what i'm speaking of is different. A horse that gets some bounce or.. pep in their step, I would hardly call that barn sour.
Anyway, I wasn't really asking critique on if the horse could long for freedom, simply the poem. Perhaps I worded wrong, but arguement is not needed. 

~Thanks,
Allison & Diamond


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm not arguing with you, I merely told you what wanting to be in their stalls or not leaving their stalls _meant_. A horse doesn't have to be tearing around like mad to be barn sour.

I didn't like the poem. It was trite, juvenile, and the rhythm was off.


----------



## DiamondsMyLady (Jan 14, 2011)

Katesrider011 said:


> Horse's have great memory (where their intelligence to know to do a canter comes from). Maybe way back in the dark ages when horse's were first captured to be ridden they might have remembered what freedom was like. Now a day's they don't know what being wild and free is like, they don't know what it is cause they haven't experienced it, and besides they'd live a much better life in captivity than in the wild. A horse has the freedom to do what it pleases while it's not being ridden while it's in it's paddock that you provide for it.
> 
> I believe it's a proven fact that animals don't look into the future near as far as humans can, therefore, they won't be looking into the future about being free. It's my personal belief that they don't care where they are so long as they are getting attention, food, and some shelter.
> 
> I liked the poem, though.


Thanks! And yes, I agree with you. If a horse were to be walking along a fence line, and *longed* to get to the other pasture, would you agree with that?? Not trying to start an arguement, or a debate, really, just curious as to everyone's opinions :]


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

When my horse walks along the fence line is when she's curious as to what I'm doing, or she's about to be fed. The rest of the time she spends grazing, and doing horse things.


----------



## DiamondsMyLady (Jan 14, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> I'm not arguing with you, I merely told you what wanting to be in their stalls or not leaving their stalls _meant_. A horse doesn't have to be tearing around like mad to be barn sour.
> 
> I didn't like the poem. It was trite, juvenile, and the rhythm was off.


I'm sorry you found it so distasteful. However, there's not a reason to be quite so harsh. I'm sorry that i've seemed to upset you. I looked over my posts, and couldn't find anything.. abhorring in them. Well, sorry anyway.


----------



## DiamondsMyLady (Jan 14, 2011)

Katesrider011 said:


> When my horse walks along the fence line is when she's curious as to what I'm doing, or she's about to be fed. The rest of the time she spends grazing, and doing horse things.


Okay, I guess that makes sense. By the by, I love your siggy. Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I did find it kinda juvenile though, but I took in consideration that you said it was written awhile back. I assumed that was a few years ago. 

I do not think speed was being harsh, if you've been around awhile you'd know the type of person speed racer is, she's just not afraid to tell the truth. You wanted critique, and she gave you a critique.


----------



## DiamondsMyLady (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes, I understand that. Critique is critique. There is, however, a nice way to go about it. And that, she did not. And yes, this was written back in 6th grade. I'm in 11th grade now. I was going to make some changes to it but decided to just put it up the way it was. My english teacher liked it though. LOL


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

People are people, don't expect everybody to put things in such a nice way that you want. She could've said that was the worst crap she has ever read if she had thought that. 

In the word's of the rolling stone's "You can't always get what you want."


----------



## DiamondsMyLady (Jan 14, 2011)

Obviously I'm just coming off as stuck up snot nose brat, so I'm going to quite talking after I add this- I'm not looking for her to lie. I respect that she is simply being truthful. However, She does _not_ have to be truthful in a rude way. That is just what I got from the way she put it. But you're right. I can't expect her to say things in a nice way if she feels like saying it rudely. Apparently that's just too much to ask these days on the internet.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Woah now, no one here thinks you are stuck up. I promise


----------

